# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  What to do in Port Antonio

## Babalew

I'm @ the point in my life that I'm content swimming and eating @ Boston beach.  My last stay I was right on the water and didn't even go to a local bar.  I'm afraid i might be missing out on a little action.  I have been to reich falls, rafted down the martha brea, went to frenchmans beach, great hut for a show and the blue lagoon.   What do others do while in sweet quiet PA?

----------


## *vi*

> What do others do while in sweet quiet PA?


Babalew, Portland is definitely sweet and quiet.  Unlike Negril where there is a nightly rotation of clubs to hit, Portland doesnt have that type of variety and schedule.  However theres the Roof Club, the Cristal Nightclub, Irie Vibes for pool and drinks. A weekly street Road Block party on a Thursday night. And Godzillas (strip club).  

There are plenty of local rum bars that spin music throughout the night.  Ive found it helps to know someone who is up on the nightlife runnings.  I met a couple of guys who invited me to yard parties.  Before meeting them I had no idea Portland folks partied like that.  After that I was told of other unplanned/unadvertised parties.  

Under the Rock beach in Hectors River holds a beach party on Sunday nights.  I havent gone but each time I visit the beach, the bartender says the parties still happen and are nice.  One of these visits Ill know for sure.

A little closer to town is Chill Out Bar & Restaurant in Long Bay.  Really nice hang out spot.  Not too far from there is one or two other great places to hang out.  I dont remember the names but will post pictures in my report.

Again, I have no problem asking folks whats going on that night or the next.  To me this is the best way to find out about the unpublished things to do in Portland.

----------


## sammyb

Trident has jazz and dinner on Saturday nights and GeeJam had live music (sometimes the Jolly Boys) on Friday. There is a sports bar in town called Time Out that I enjoyed as well.  There is also a club next to Boston jerk center and a new bar in that area as well.

----------


## Babalew

thanks vi and sammy...i go to pa every year but like  i said i am in the water.  dinner@ trident and geejam are up my alley...beach party too...rooftop not.  will have to look  next year.  thanks again

----------


## *vi*

LOL I feel the same about rooftop

----------

